# What CMA do you Practice?



## Nitedragon89 (Aug 23, 2008)

Hello, I am still kinda new to the forums and I wanted to get to know everyone, so if you please can write down what style you practice and your lineage?


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Aug 23, 2008)

I practice Bagua(Pakua) and Hsing i(Xingyi). My linerage comes from Wang Shu Jin. My teacher also studied other styles such as Chen tai chi from Chen Xiaowang(I think he trained with others in Chen village)

I also studied Qigong from students of Yang Jwing Ming,Maoshing Ni,Mantak Chia and many others.


----------



## Nitedragon89 (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you for helping me get this started I practice 7 Star Mantis under Sifu Cheng who was taught by current Sigung Lee Kam Wing.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Aug 23, 2008)

No problem. Looking forward to more of your posts.:wavey:


----------



## Nitedragon89 (Aug 23, 2008)

Same here, and that's very cool that youv'e learned chen tai chi very effective.


----------



## Nitedragon89 (Aug 23, 2008)

Your teacher.... and IM glad to see a bagua practicioner I never see any.


----------



## Tames D (Aug 23, 2008)

Kung Fu San Soo
Lineage: Jimmy H. Woo


----------



## Nitedragon89 (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks for he help Qui-Gon to get this going.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 24, 2008)

Chen style taijiquan, Xingyiquan, Yang style taijiquan


----------



## masherdong (Aug 24, 2008)

I do Taiji Plum Flower Mantis, Chen Taiji, and 10th Planet Jiu-Jitsu.

Lineage for our Plum Flower Mantis and Taiji comes from Li Enjiu.  My Laoshi, Arthur D'Agostino also trained with GM Chan Poi in Wah Lum as well.  I think that Laoshi is training more with Li Enjiu now.

10th Planet Jiu Jitsu, we just started training with Brandon Quick, who is one of Eddie Bravo's Brown Belts.


----------



## bowser666 (Aug 25, 2008)

I study Shaolin Northern Longfist and Southern 5 Animals , here is a link to my lineage.


http://www.swyi.com/lineage.htm


----------



## Ninebird8 (Aug 25, 2008)

I have trained for 31 years under:

Leung Shum Ying Jow Pai Northern Eagle claw, whose teacher was Ng Wei whose teacher was Lau Fat Mon whose teacher was Chan Tzi Cheng. Ng wei was Master Lau's godson and Leung Shum is Ng Wei's godson.

Grandmaster Ricky Anderson, 36th generation Wudan monk out of Hong Kong and US, who trained from age 3-15 in Hong Kong under Abbot Wang Fui Yen. I have learned a family style of Abbot Yen's called Pa Kuen or Nine Birds Wudan Shaolin.

Sigung Jeff Bolt, senior student of Dr. Yang Jwing Ming. Have learned Southern white crane, Northern Long Fist, and Yang Style tai chi under my sifu here in Houston.

In other words, I study the birds and how they poop or swoop!!! LOL!! Welcome, as I am a newbie myself. I competed or 18 years and now love to judge at CMA tournaments and get to meet masters who I am still in AWE of today!!


----------



## Ninebird8 (Aug 25, 2008)

Bowser 666, I am from Dallas and have been to your Sigung's school years ago when I trained with my Shaolin master. Sifu Azzolini was very nice and his school, I believe in Carrolton at the time, was very nice. I met your teacher before at some tournaments but I doubt he remembers me as that was awhile back. Glad to see he is continuing his teacher's skills. With respect and honor to your Grandmaster.


----------



## Ninebird8 (Aug 25, 2008)

One other question Bowser...your teacher says he trained with Dr. Yang Jwing Ming for awhile in I guess chin na and Yang tai chi, seminars or formal study? I ask because one of my sifu, Sigung Jeff Bolt, is the senior student of Dr. Yang Jwing Ming and currently resides here in Houston. Would be interested in what he learned from Dr. Yang. Thanks.


----------



## Codeboy (Sep 11, 2008)

I've done Seven Star Praying Mantis for about 2 1/2 years now with Sifu Chung in Michigan.  I'm quite a "noob" compared to a lot of people at the school  =)


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Sep 11, 2008)

I do a mixture of Sil Lum Kung Fu & Ng Family Style Kung Fu.  My lineage comes from Grandmaster Dr. "John" Wing Loc Ng.


----------



## 7starmarc (Sep 12, 2008)

Seven Star Praying Mantis, Sifu John Cheng (Irvine school)

Codeboy, is that Sifu Henry Chung in Michigan?


----------



## bowser666 (Sep 14, 2008)

Ninebird8 said:


> One other question Bowser...your teacher says he trained with Dr. Yang Jwing Ming for awhile in I guess chin na and Yang tai chi, seminars or formal study? I ask because one of my sifu, Sigung Jeff Bolt, is the senior student of Dr. Yang Jwing Ming and currently resides here in Houston. Would be interested in what he learned from Dr. Yang. Thanks.




From what I have been told , he regularly flies to Boston to train with him. Not sure how often , but I believe he teaches him Yang Family Tai Chi , Chin Na,  and I am sure they train and talk shop in Northern Longfist.  My Sifu also trains with Master Azzolini  ( Who is moving back to Dallas , and I got to meet him one day while I was training there) and a Master Awad as well.  As to who else Sifu trains under I have no idea. It is definitely amazing how much knowledge my Sifu has and he is only 31 years old!  I would also recommend reading their book on Northern Longfist that they wrote together. Does Sigung Bolt ever make his way up to Dallas ? If he does our school would be honored to have him as a visitor.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 15, 2008)

Note Sigung is grandfather teacher meaning my sifu's sifu


----------



## ChukaSifu2 (Sep 16, 2008)

I've been in Chuka Southern Praying Mantis Kung Fu under Sigung Sammy Wong for 24 years. I've been teaching under Wong for 13 years.


----------



## Ninebird8 (Sep 16, 2008)

Bowser, still recovering from hurricane so sorry about delay. Actually, Dallas and Richardson specifically is my hometown, and my Shaolin master lives in Mckinney. Jeff lives here when not working all over the world and Leung Shum is in NYC. I was in Dallas a few weeks ago to train and see family with my wife. I met Sifu Azzolini years ago when he was in Carollton, Tx at a very nice school there. I also have known Sifu Jimmy Wong and his seniors for almost 25 years, and Grandmaster Johnny Lee in Richardson for 27 years (he wrote my intro in Chinese/English to Sigung Shum in 1983 when I moved to NYC). It would be great to meet you sometime and intro you to my Shaolin teacher and classmates. Been with him almost 20 years. It is amazing after 31 years how many great people you meet in the arts!!!


----------



## Ninebird8 (Sep 16, 2008)

By the way, your Sifu would have to travel to the California retreat now, since Dr.Yang only teaches there most of the time while his son teaches in Boston. Dr. Yang is suppose to teach in Boston in January or February for a week or so, last I heard. My sifu here will be back in the states in October but I doubt he will open a school again. Fro chin na, Yang tai chi,long fist, or southern crane, I practice once a week with my senior bros here/classmates, and teach 3 other days a week. I also travel to Dallas to learn from my master there, and get with my 25 year long Ying Jow eagle claw bro in Atlanta to train eagle claw with and 2 times a year to NYC to learn from my semi-retired Ying Jow master. 

Your sifu could come here to learn some stuff from us or Jeff when ever he is in Houston or just get together and we can exchange fun stuff!!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 16, 2008)

Ninebird8 said:


> By the way, your Sifu would have to travel to the California retreat now, since Dr.Yang only teaches there most of the time while his son teaches in Boston. Dr. Yang is suppose to teach in Boston in January or February for a week or so, last I heard.


 
Boston Seminars 
February, 2009
http://www.ymaa.com/seminars

Taijiquan and Qigong


----------



## bowser666 (Sep 16, 2008)

Ninebird8 said:


> By the way, your Sifu would have to travel to the California retreat now, since Dr.Yang only teaches there most of the time while his son teaches in Boston. Dr. Yang is suppose to teach in Boston in January or February for a week or so, last I heard. My sifu here will be back in the states in October but I doubt he will open a school again. Fro chin na, Yang tai chi,long fist, or southern crane, I practice once a week with my senior bros here/classmates, and teach 3 other days a week. I also travel to Dallas to learn from my master there, and get with my 25 year long Ying Jow eagle claw bro in Atlanta to train eagle claw with and 2 times a year to NYC to learn from my semi-retired Ying Jow master.
> 
> Your sifu could come here to learn some stuff from us or Jeff when ever he is in Houston or just get together and we can exchange fun stuff!!



That would definitely be fun, but he jsut had a kid, and also works full time outside of running the school.  The man has a full schedule   Someday maybe.


----------



## sahng (Sep 16, 2008)

i practice northern shaolin m.a. and i practice bagua too. i do practice 1 southern style, cai li fo/choy li fut.


----------



## Ninebird8 (Sep 17, 2008)

I understand Bowser, I too have a full time job, family, etc., but do find time to workout for 45 minutes to 1 hour in the morning before work and 4 times a week 2-3 hours in the evening in martial arts, way less than use to when would train 5-7 in the morning, go to work,and then 6-9 at night 5 days a week, and then 4 hours Saturday and Sunday. I am now on my third and last wife...LOL!! I went back to school in 2004 getting my MBA while doing the other stuff but it was worth it. CMA's benefits include learning time management, and being efficient in movements and deeds!!!


----------



## Codeboy (Sep 30, 2008)

7starmarc said:


> Seven Star Praying Mantis, Sifu John Cheng (Irvine school)
> 
> Codeboy, is that Sifu Henry Chung in Michigan?



Yep, 7star, that is correct.  Do you know him?


----------



## sparky12 (Sep 30, 2008)

I have studied Bak Sil-Lum for about 14 years. Lineage to Master George Hu. SIFU also studied under Master Feeman Ong fo several years.


----------



## 7starmarc (Sep 30, 2008)

Codeboy said:


> Yep, 7star, that is correct. Do you know him?


 
My sifu does, and has done some training with him. He's come out a few times to SoCal and given some seminars (most of them before my time, I've only been to one of them).


----------



## Codeboy (Oct 1, 2008)

7starmarc said:


> My sifu does, and has done some training with him. He's come out a few times to SoCal and given some seminars (most of them before my time, I've only been to one of them).



That's cool.  I never knew Sifu to go to California but that could have been before my time (more than three years ago).  Who is your Sifu?


----------



## Whirlwind Palms (Oct 19, 2008)

Greetings all,

I too, am new to the forum, though a long time dabbler in the martial arts. I primarily practice baguazhang (of the Gao and Cheng Ting Hua branches) presently, though have had experience in Taijiquan (Yang and Chen), Muay Thai, Kali and Escrima. I have also have some exposure to Penjak Silat Bukti Negara and Aikido...


----------



## Ninebird8 (Oct 23, 2008)

Amazing last couple of comments makes me realize how small circle Kung fu is!! I have known John Cheng since he was 12 in Texas, George Hu is a master here in Houston and one of my best friends is one of his seniors in PM, Ba Gua, and Suia Chiao. Another thing I like vs. other arts! Anyone in over 20 years knows who the legit masters etc. are usually. Just an observation from an old-timer!


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Oct 23, 2008)

Ninebird8 said:


> Amazing last couple of comments makes me realize how small circle Kung fu is!! I have known John Cheng since he was 12 in Texas, George Hu is a master here in Houston and one of my best friends is one of his seniors in PM, Ba Gua, and Suia Chiao. Another thing I like vs. other arts! Anyone in over 20 years knows who the legit masters etc. are usually. Just an observation from an old-timer!


 
Do you know any of the masters in the system that I do?  Do you know Master John Dufresne, Sijo Rusty Gray, Master Bruce Linville, Grandmaster Tim Pickens, or Great Grandmaster Dr. Wing Loc Johnson Ng?  I was just curious as to how well known my teachers are.  Also there is Master Tom Pardue, Master Eric Nesson, and Master Frank Sexton?

The system that we all teach/study is Ng Family Style Kung Fu.  It is heavily influenced by Six Harmony Kung Fu & Sil Lum Kung Fu.


----------



## hpulley (Oct 23, 2008)

Taijiquan, qigong and bagua are the CMA I am learning.


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 25, 2008)

Funny hearing all you guys talk about Cheng Sifu and Chung Sifu. I haven't been active on these boards in quite some time, but I never used to find anyone in my family on here back then. Its good to see you guys on here. Ninebird8, if you knew John Cheng back then you must have known my sifu Brandon Jones as well? And my sigung Raymond Fogg?

7starmarc, I have been to your school many times. I am a Ja Gau in the exchange and have been training with your sihings and sifu for years (whenever we can get from Texas to Cali or vice versa). Good to see you on here.

AC


----------



## Nitedragon89 (Oct 25, 2008)

It is good to here from a fellow 7 star practioncer from the TX schools and is sigung fogg and sifu jones?


7starmantis said:


> Funny hearing all you guys talk about Cheng Sifu and Chung Sifu. I haven't been active on these boards in quite some time, but I never used to find anyone in my family on here back then. Its good to see you guys on here. Ninebird8, if you knew John Cheng back then you must have known my sifu Brandon Jones as well? And my sigung Raymond Fogg?
> 
> 7starmarc, I have been to your school many times. I am a Ja Gau in the exchange and have been training with your sihings and sifu for years (whenever we can get from Texas to Cali or vice versa). Good to see you on here.
> 
> AC


----------



## Ninebird8 (Oct 28, 2008)

NineStarMarc, I have known Raymond since 1981 as well. In 181, Sigung Fong opened his school in Marshall,Tx. the first Exchange school. John at that time was 12 and I was 22, having trained already for about 4 years. There is a video of that demo where John is holding to my shoulder and I to his, and his left leg, my right leg are held straight up! I have only met Sigung Chung twice, both times at Tai ji Legacy in Dallas. I have met Brandon Jones but do not know him as well as either John or Jeff Hughes,who is now studying eagle claw under the Lau branch as well as mantis,so he is now a second cousin to me in one of my styles. Seems eagle and mantis cannot escape each other!!


----------



## Ninebird8 (Oct 28, 2008)

Jade  I know who Mr. Dufresne, Sijo Gray, and Grandmaster Pickens are. Never met them but know by reputation in the Ng system.


----------



## Mei Hua (Nov 25, 2008)

I study/teach Honan Bei Shaolin Mei Hua Chuan, lineage is through Sidaigung Seung Hwa Cheung


----------



## northern tiger (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi! New member here from Sweden. I practice a style that many people are not very familiar with called Siu Lam Ng Jing Kyun (yes, I know it's the same as the form from Hung Gar). It's a southern five animals style practiced in France and Sweden where our systems grandmaster and his family live after the cultural revolution.

I won't bore you with details, instead you can find information on http://www.fiveforms.org. The website is in swedish so use babbel fish.

I also have some training in Kyokushin Karate, Judo, Silat and Yang Tai Chi. Nice to meet you all.


----------



## bs10927 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hello, I study Wing Chun in NJ.


----------



## bowser666 (Feb 4, 2009)

Ninebird8 said:


> One other question Bowser...your teacher says he trained with Dr. Yang Jwing Ming for awhile in I guess chin na and Yang tai chi, seminars or formal study? I ask because one of my sifu, Sigung Jeff Bolt, is the senior student of Dr. Yang Jwing Ming and currently resides here in Houston. Would be interested in what he learned from Dr. Yang. Thanks.



Ah sorry to have left this post so long unanswered. Yes he learns Yang Family Tai Chi , as well as Baghuazhang, and Longfist.  I do not know the frequency with which he travels to train with Dr. Yang in Boston but I know he does. They also work alot , and I do mean ALOT of Chin Na applications as well. I am sure when the two of them are together they go over alot of stuff. Dr. Yang alone is a virtual encyclopedia of knowledge. I have a few of his books and DVD's and they are the best I have ever bought.


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Feb 4, 2009)

I have several of his books as well and they are most excellent sources for chin na techniques.  There are so many chin na techniques that its hard to learn all of them.


----------



## bowser666 (Feb 4, 2009)

JadeDragon3 said:


> I have several of his books as well and they are most excellent sources for chin na techniques.  There are so many chin na techniques that its hard to learn all of them.



Yeah , supposedly there are hundreds of them. Eventually I hope to learn alot of them.  I think though that it will boil down to the 12 or so that are simplest and most effective. While it is nice to know hundreds, the ones that you train the most will become the instinctive response ones that will get you out of a jam. My Sifu is a Police Officer and he tells me that he uses his Chin Na often on the job. Its the safest way to submit a person in the street. The best non-lethal way perhaps. Short of stun guns and those types of defensive weapons.


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Feb 4, 2009)

I think if I stopped and thought about it I probably know about 20 chin na techniques by heart that I could apply easily.  I wish I knew more but 20 is good enough.  

I wish I had someone near me that I could study tai chi from.  The only tai chi person around hear is Sin The' (Shaolin Do) and what they teach is a made of form that they call the yang short form.  It looks nothing like the yang short form that everyone else does.


----------



## clfsean (Feb 4, 2009)

JadeDragon3 said:


> I wish I had someone near me that I could study tai chi from.  The only tai chi person around hear is Sin The' (Shaolin Do) and what they teach is a made of form that they call the yang short form.  It looks nothing like the yang short form that everyone else does.



It's Chen Man Ching's 37 step form. It's his rendition of the Yang 108 since by his own admission (possibly joking) that he was too lazy to practice the full 108 so he cut it down, removed repetition from it & condensed it. 

What "everybody" else does you're referring to is probably the PRC standard 24 step. It's not Yang at all. It may be based on Yang, but it's not Yang by definition.


----------



## Hagakure (Feb 4, 2009)

I'll be restarting Wing Chun soon, after a break for studying/parenthood/redundancy/new job/daughter with health issues, so I'm itching to get back into it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 4, 2009)

Hagakure said:


> I'll be restarting Wing Chun soon, after a break for studying/parenthood/redundancy/new job/daughter with health issues, so I'm itching to get back into it.


 
Your going back to Wing Chun?


----------



## Jaspthecat (Feb 16, 2009)

I've been studying Xing Yi Quan for about a year.

Thoroughly enjoy it!


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Feb 16, 2009)

Jaspthecat said:


> I've been studying Xing Yi Quan for about a year.
> 
> Thoroughly enjoy it!


 
Can you tell us a little bit about Xing Yi (Hsing I)?  I know very little about it.  I know it's linear and that when attacking you don't stop until you have defeated your opponent.  I've read where it is compared to a train speeding forward.  What else can you tell us, I'd like to learn more about it.


----------



## blindsage (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm studying Bagua under Sifu Andy Dale.  I'm looking to get into Chen Tai Chi as well, and though my sifu doesn't teach it currently, I'm hoping to learn Xingyi from him also.  I have also studied Kyokushin karate, small circle jui-jitsu, and a smattering of arnis, capoeira, muy thai, and wing chun.


----------



## Jaspthecat (Mar 8, 2009)

JadeDragon3 said:


> Can you tell us a little bit about Xing Yi (Hsing I)? I know very little about it. I know it's linear and that when attacking you don't stop until you have defeated your opponent. I've read where it is compared to a train speeding forward. What else can you tell us, I'd like to learn more about it.


 
It's just my opinion from the way I'm taught but I like the fact that it concentrates far more on the mechanics of the body to develop power and not the form of the move itself like in a TKD pattern or Karate Kata.

In my TKD years, I was always rigid in my technique and fighting, trying to use my muscles to generate power in a strike.  Xing Yi teaches you to relax your muscles and strike as the whole body and not just a foot or fist.

I've recently started Krav Maga in which we do a lot of bag work and sparring, I've been absolutely amazed by how much power I've managed to put into strikes through the using the principals in Xing Yi.


----------



## Tensei85 (May 24, 2009)

Wudang/ Bagua Zhang- Fu Zhen Song lineage
Ip Man Wing Chun via- Moy Yat- Ip Ching lineage
TKD/ Hapkido- Chang Soo Lim (Chang Moo Kwan)
Judo/ Japanese Ju-jitsu- via Jigoro Kano lineage from USJA-USJF
BJJ- no idea (actually we never talked about lineage just submitted each other)
Wu Xing Tong Bei/ Yang Taiji Quan- Li Guo Cheng (Shandong)
Qi Xing Tong Long- Wong Han Fun/Chung Ho Yin/Henry Chung/(Me)
Shotokan Karate/ Cuong Nhu- Howard Hannon (Ngo Dong lineage)
Bei Shaolin- Sifu Zhang (China)

Trained in other arts: etc...


----------



## Tensei85 (May 24, 2009)

Jaspthecat said:


> It's just my opinion from the way I'm taught but I like the fact that it concentrates far more on the mechanics of the body to develop power and not the form of the move itself like in a TKD pattern or Karate Kata.
> 
> In my TKD years, I was always rigid in my technique and fighting, trying to use my muscles to generate power in a strike.  Xing Yi teaches you to relax your muscles and strike as the whole body and not just a foot or fist.
> 
> I've recently started Krav Maga in which we do a lot of bag work and sparring, I've been absolutely amazed by how much power I've managed to put into strikes through the using the principals in Xing Yi.



How long do you guys practice San Ti Shi? And what other postures would you use in practice with the foundation training?

Thanks a lot


----------



## sho'nuff (May 30, 2009)

peace and blessings! brand spankin new to this site. lets see. currently i train in a mixed style. it contains tiger, snake, fma, jma, and african arts. the organization is called combative arts international. my instructor trains the police department and some times the air force reserve in hand to hand combat. my true formal and tradional training training through out the years has been many years of wing chun and hung gar, 7 star mantis, a little bit of clf, baqua and myzongyi. i have trained in jma early in my life but i am die heart kung fu. i am very serious about sparring and application of hand to hand combat and weapons application(dont find that much anymore) and i think to become a better martial artist sparring against different arts is very important. 

i live in the buffalo area but i am relocating to atlanta and will be, well i hope to be training in clf with sifu stone or northern shaolin with paths atlanta,  peace


----------



## Tensei85 (May 30, 2009)

sho'nuff said:


> peace and blessings! brand spankin new to this site. lets see. currently i train in a mixed style. it contains tiger, snake, fma, jma, and african arts. the organization is called combative arts international. my instructor trains the police department and some times the air force reserve in hand to hand combat. my true formal and tradional training training through out the years has been many years of wing chun and hung gar, 7 star mantis, a little bit of clf, baqua and myzongyi. i have trained in jma early in my life but i am die heart kung fu. i am very serious about sparring and application of hand to hand combat and weapons application(dont find that much anymore) and i think to become a better martial artist sparring against different arts is very important.
> 
> i live in the buffalo area but i am relocating to atlanta and will be, well i hope to be training in clf with sifu stone or northern shaolin with paths atlanta,  peace




Awesome! Glad to have you here, also good luck on the relocating. I may be doing that pretty soon as well. But at least you have a few schools in mind to train at after you relocate.

All the best, good luck with the move.


----------



## sho'nuff (May 31, 2009)

thank you brother


----------



## Jaspthecat (Jun 12, 2009)

Tensei85 said:


> How long do you guys practice San Ti Shi? And what other postures would you use in practice with the foundation training?
> 
> Thanks a lot



I probably do about 10 mins San ti Shi and the Yi Quan variant in class.

I must admit I don't practice much outside class which is a great travesty as postures are absolutely essential in my experience for progressing in XYQ.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 12, 2009)

Jaspthecat said:


> I probably do about 10 mins San ti Shi and the Yi Quan variant in class.
> 
> I must admit I don't practice much outside class which is a great travesty as postures are absolutely essential in my experience for progressing in XYQ.


 
As my Xingyiquan sigung said "if you can't stand in Santi shi for 20 minutes your not even a beginner". He was talking per side for a total of 40 minutes per day.

By that standard I never made it to beginner I only got to 15 minutes, per side, per day, in santi.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 12, 2009)

And reviewing this thread I realize I need to change my answer from 08-24-2008 at 09:16 AM 

Yang Style Taijiquan


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 12, 2009)

I enjoy the San Ti Shi practice as well, unfortunately I have a pretty full plate right now so have been reluctant in my practice. Hopefully I'll be able to start up again. 

On a side note Xingyi Quan is known for its STS practice as a base.

In the other systems of Nei Gong what would you guys say are its core essentials for instance like Bagua Zhang & Taiji Quan. (are there common variable among these systems or do they have their own core essentials per style?)

I know in Bagua Zhang we used to practice Circle walking with its palm variation practice as a core foundation and in Taiji I would believe that everything can be expressed through Tui Shou practice.

Just my .02 cents 

What do you guys/girls think?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 12, 2009)

Tensei85 said:


> I enjoy the San Ti Shi practice as well, unfortunately I have a pretty full plate right now so have been reluctant in my practice. Hopefully I'll be able to start up again.
> 
> On a side note Xingyi Quan is known for its STS practice as a base.
> 
> ...


 
For Bagua and Taiji, IMO, it depends on style. There are forms of Bagua that have stance training similar to Santi Shi just it is the Bagua circle walking stance. As for Taiji if you are talking Chen style, IMO, the basis is Chan Si Jin. If you are talking Yang style it is the long form. And it has been my experience that in taijiquan (Yang and Chen) tuishou is only after the basics and the martial applications of tuishou, in Yang style, come from the 13 postures which most of can be found in the long form.

But, IMO, Xingyiquan without santi shi is not Xingyiquan.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 12, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> For Bagua and Taiji, IMO, it depends on style. There are forms of Bagua that have stance training similar to Santi Shi just it is the Bagua circle walking stance. As for Taiji if you are talking Chen style, IMO, the basis is Chan Si Jin. If you are talking Yang style it is the long form. And it has been my experience that in taijiquan (Yang and Chen) tuishou is only after the basics and the martial applications of tuishou, in Yang style, come from the 13 postures which most of can be found in the long form.
> 
> But, IMO, Xingyiquan without santi shi is not Xingyiquan.




Awesome! Much appreciated.


----------



## Jaspthecat (Jun 12, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> As my Xingyiquan sigung said "if you can't stand in Santi shi for 20 minutes your not even a beginner". He was talking per side for a total of 40 minutes per day.
> 
> By that standard I never made it to beginner I only got to 15 minutes, per side, per day, in santi.



I must confess (with a hint of shame) that I don't have the patience!

Still XYQ has paid huge dividends in the other styles I practice with respect to striking power.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 12, 2009)

Jaspthecat said:


> I must confess (with a hint of shame) that I don't have the patience!
> 
> Still XYQ has paid huge dividends in the other styles I practice with respect to striking power.


 
Try standing in Santi just 5 minutes per day for 5 to 7 days a week, per side and you will get more out of it. I am told that at 20 minutes things change but since I never got there I don't really know. But I do know at 10 minutes things get interesting. 

But then it all depends on what you are after.


----------



## blindsage (Jun 12, 2009)

Tensei85 said:


> I enjoy the San Ti Shi practice as well, unfortunately I have a pretty full plate right now so have been reluctant in my practice. Hopefully I'll be able to start up again.
> 
> On a side note Xingyi Quan is known for its STS practice as a base.
> 
> ...


My sifu would say that circle walking with the inner palms (the palm variations) would be the core of Bagua practice and I think that's probably the case for most styles.  But I'm not sure that a Yin Fu Bagua stylist would necessarily agree, seeing as how much more linear they are than most other Bagua styles.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 24, 2009)

Codeboy said:


> That's cool.  I never knew Sifu to go to California but that could have been before my time (more than three years ago).  Who is your Sifu?



Hey Mark,

Actually I talked to Sifu the other day. (well, probably a month or two ago maybe 3 lol)
and he mentioned that he used to travel to the San Fran area pretty frequently, I guess probably when Brendan Lai was still around.


----------



## Codeboy (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah, that makes sense.  That is probably why.  I don't know of any other relation he has in CA.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 25, 2009)

Codeboy said:


> Yeah, that makes sense.  That is probably why.  I don't know of any other relation he has in CA.



Yea, I know he said he still has some contacts. But didn't go into any detail, but hey its an awesome place! and worth a visit.


----------



## Hakkapeliitta (Nov 20, 2009)

I practise Seven Star Praying Mantis here in Finland under shifu Paavo Sjöblom. From there, the lineage goes to shifu S&#322;awomir Milczarek in Poland.

He, in turn, was taught by the late shifu Yu Tiancheng in Yantai, China. In fact, shifu S&#322;awomir Milczarek was the only western student that shifu Yu Tiancheng taught this style to.


----------

